# stereotype



## Timmy123

Hello all,

What is the Arabic for the word stereotype?

Both the verb (e.g. to stereotype somebody) and the noun (e.g. to adhere to a stereotype).

Thanks again.


----------



## rayloom

noun: صورة نمطية، تنميط، قولبة
verb: نمّط، قولب

I personally prefer صورة نمطية as a noun. And as a verb نمّط.
I also wouldn't use the verb in Arabic as much!


----------



## L.2

as a verb I'd say يكوّن صورة نمطية


----------



## eaglesarabic

I'm writing a paper on the relationships between American and the Middle East, and a lot of it has to do with stereotypes, but I'm not sure what the best word is for express this.


----------



## Mohammed Lahmadi

I would say "آراء شائعة".


----------



## ahmedcowon

آراء مُسْبَقة 
أحكام مُسْبَقة
I think these expressions are the most common


----------



## كلمات

You can also say كلشيهات from cliches though mostly in dialects.


----------



## Libyan_Girl

I think the best expression to use would be:

 صور نمطية


----------



## Timesieve

Is صورة نمطية commonly used? I have used it a couple times and gotten odd looks.


----------



## tr463

I've also been taught صورة نمطية


----------



## Libyan_Girl

Timesieve said:


> Is صورة نمطية commonly used? I have used it a couple times and gotten odd looks.



This is what I usually use ^_^" because أحكام مسبقة is translated into "prejudice" and in my opinion the terms carry different meanings . .


----------



## Mohammed Lahmadi

Timesieve said:


> Is صورة نمطية commonly used? I have used it a couple times and gotten odd looks.


I'm not surprised you have gotten odd looks, since it's a really formal expression and not used very commonly. 
If you're looking for the commonly used "informal" expression, then you'd have to go for "فكرة شائعة" or "فكرة مُسبَقة", both are equally common.


----------



## scetis

I also just asked my friend from Syria about the term صورة نمطية and he didn't know what it meant (and he looked at the word as well just in case i was saying it wrong!). 

So would فكرة شائعة be the colloquial/local equivalent?


----------



## analeeh

فكرة شائعة means widespread idea, so inasmuch as 'widespread idea' lines up with the meaning of 'stereotype' (which most of the time it does).


----------



## scetis

So if we were having a discussion with recently arrived refugees about their stereotypes of police would that work? Or would فكرة مُسبَقة be more appropriate?

I'll give you the question I want to ask and maybe this will help, "What stereotypes to you have of the police in __________ (country)?"


----------



## momai

scetis said:


> I also just asked my friend from Syria about the term صورة نمطية and he didn't know what it meant (and he looked at the word as well just in case i was saying it wrong!).
> 
> So would فكرة شائعة be the colloquial/local equivalent?


If your friend is someone who doesn't understand what صورة نمطية is,then I don't recommend you to use the word شائعة at all !


scetis said:


> I'll give you the question I want to ask and maybe this will help, "What stereotypes to you have of the police in __________ (country)?"


شو الفكرة الأخدينا عن الشرطة ب .....


----------



## scetis

Sounds perfect- thanks!


----------

